#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Process Design Spreadsheets

## shakmed

Hi Friends !!

Here is another compilation of my precious collections - *Process Design Spreadsheets*. Now you don't have to butter some bargainers spread around for these. May be you have downloaded some of it from somewhere or from this forum elsewhere, but it gives me great pleasure to compile all these at one place. I did not delete the references of original makers of these spreadsheets, if it is there, so _all the credit goes to original makers of these calculation spread sheets only._

Here is the list of contents : *(Total size 2.813 MB)
* 

Column Design.zip
Condensate Line Sizing.xls
Experienced Based Rules of Chemical Engineering.xls
Filtration.zip
Flare Stack  Calculations.xls
KOD Sizing.xls
LINE SIZE & PRESSURE DROP CALCULATION.xls
PRESSURE OF REAL GASES.xls
Reactor Particle Sizing.xls
Scrubber Design.xls
Steam Leak Calculation.xls
Steam Tracing.xls
Thumb Rules for Chemical Engineer.xls
Two Phase Flow.xls
Vapor Pressure of a Liquid Solution.xls
Various Calcs.zip
Velocity of Sound.xls
Volumes & Weights.xls

And here is the link :

_Process Design Spreadsheets_
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Friends, gimme some time for some other spreadsheets and small programs too for the process and other engineering disciplines.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In continuation of my series of spreadsheets, you can refer 

Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets here :
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Piping Design Spreadsheets here :


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Civil Design Spreadsheets here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mechanical Design Spreadsheets at
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Electrical Design Spreadsheets at
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And there is one good link also from which you may download further some VB programs.  Courtesy joe3112. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets at
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## aan09

*excellent sharing , thanks*

----------


## magdyharby1

dear shakmed

All the thanks for your useful thread, and I am asking all the members not to support those people how likes the other to peg them to send any information as it is not noble behavior.

----------


## zefilo

thanks a lot, sir

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank you very much.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## xiron

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for this wonderful post

----------


## august8

Awesome!!

----------


## asfandyar

This is amazing, Thank you.

----------


## ram

Dear Friend,

Seems Processspreadhseets.rar is missing, kindly upload it again.

regds
Ram

----------


## shakmed

> Dear Friend,
> 
> Seems Processspreadhseets.rar is missing, kindly upload it again.
> 
> regds
> Ram



Sorry ram !! That was actually the name of this process spreadsheet rar file only which went in the index. I have removed it from the list now. And thanks for pointing it out.See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Thanks for sharing it

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

In continuation of my series of spreadsheets, you can refer Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets here :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And for those who are interested in Piping Design Spreadsheets, here is their wish fulfilled :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And Civil Engineers don't get dis-appointed. Here is their material of  Civil Design Spreadsheets :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------


## parham71

Great Job mate !!

Do you have any spreed sheet on mineral processing ,equipment like:  conveyors , bins , crushers , thickeners or similar stuff !?

----------


## kwy1970

thanks

----------


## shakmed

> Great Job mate !!
> 
> Do you have any spreed sheet on mineral processing ,equipment like:  conveyors , bins , crushers , thickeners or similar stuff !?



Sorry perham71 !! My interest area is oil and gas industry. May be other people can help. Come on guys !! Share n enjoy !!

----------


## henj

Thanks very much!

----------


## cobraaa

great pleasure to see such useful info.......
keep sharing info like this 
Rgrds

----------


## dimas anugrah

thanks for sharing

----------


## sharfin

Thanks men

----------


## msmmd2000

Thanks alot .. Great work

----------


## nutcha

Thank you for sharing.

Regards,

----------


## kshaa

Gr8 share brother, thanks a ton

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## joe3112

Hats off for a great job!!!!! Really Nice collection. It's so kind of you to share a nice collection in such a systematic way. Some people in this forum should learn from SHAKMED that knowledge is free and it is for for all.

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

I found this link also which you may download for some VB programs. Courtesy joe3112. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The purpose is to bring all such posts under one umbrella. I urge my friends to share here please if you have something like this.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ice-tn

Can someone please re-upload them to any other server, rapidshare , megaupload, ******* ? Please !

----------


## dimas anugrah

dear ice-tn

you can download it from this site .... i'm can share from this site ... **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regards

----------


## ice-tn

Thanks so much Mr  Dimas Anugrah

----------


## Scman

Thank you...

----------


## terio

tnx a lot..

----------


## ssrvv78

pl.upload again

----------


## shakmed

> pl.upload again



What to upload ssrvv78 ??? Seven links are there in this thread and all are working till now. So please double check at your end before posting and be clear what you want !!!!

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## LeafaRGV

thks... great sharing

----------


## humbertito

Excelente!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  Thanks!!!! :Cool: 

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## Budiana

Thank you mr. Shakmed

----------


## jcrv

All excellent

----------


## k_ganesh

thanks for nice sharing

----------


## apau1417

Thanks a lots ....

----------


## chemengg

unable to download the file from ifile
will u please share it again

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the spread sheets friend

----------


## cobraaa

i need to calculate maximum flow for dia 3" control valve / PCV ?
Please help............

Rgds 
JH

----------


## alizadeh.ali

thank u so much

----------


## ram

Dear Friend,

Do you have project management spreadsheets, if so kindly upload it i am in need of it.

Thanks & Regards
Ram

----------


## edta

> i need to calculate maximum flow for dia 3" control valve / PCV ?
> Please help............
> 
> Rgds 
> JH



I don't know which maximum flow rate that you mentioned. But I've created a spreadsheet to calculated flow through a control valve with known max Cv and has specific inlet & outlet conditions. I use this to calculate max flow rate of a failed open control valve.

Hope it help

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

> unable to download the file from ifile
> will u please share it again



Dear chemengg !! May be ifile is not downloadable in your country, but file is still there and recorded 3200 downloads till now. However,I am giving some other links too. If still you are not able to download, let me know.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

> I don't know which maximum flow rate that you mentioned. But I've created a spreadsheet to calculated flow through a control valve with known max Cv and has specific inlet & outlet conditions. I use this to calculate max flow rate of a failed open control valve.
> 
> Hope it help
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks edta for sharing your nice worksheet. Hope cobraa could have reverse calculated also through spreadsheets at :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## saidse

thank u

----------


## Aarkam

Thank you. It is really a really useful tool.

Akm.

----------


## jahr

Thanks a lot for sharing

----------


## shainu.g

these are really amazing . thanx a lot buddy

----------


## edta

I offer to everyone a small tool. This spreadsheet can calculate wetted & exposed area (use for sizing PSV in fire relief case) or liquid volumes of both horizontal and vertical vessels with hemispherical or semi-ellipsoidal heads.

Just follow this link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Hi, Thanks for the share, a very very useful calculation sheet. Thanks again.

----------


## dchernandezs

Thanks a lot, excellent job, i have others that i would like share with you.

----------


## mrinalg

Thanks a lot. can you share some guidelines for vessel sizing?

----------


## joe3112

For Flowmeter Selection Spreadsheet, refer following link (Courtesy: Emad Gebesy) 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

> Thanks a lot. can you share some guidelines for vessel sizing?



Dear mrinalg !! Had you been recently to post **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  ? 
Please see posts #1 and #22.

----------


## hermeez

Thank you my brothers....

----------


## engendro

Dear Shakmed, there is a problem with the links you are posting.....
Just the Instrumentation Design file can be downloaded.
Could you please send me the other files to my e-mail Address?
maritoarenas@gmail.com
Best Regards,



Mario A.See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot

----------


## azad98

could anyone send me Process Design Spreadsheets?
jamozumder@gmail.com

Jahangir Alam

----------


## taufiq_petro

thanks for the links. it is very useful..keep posting bro

----------


## eng.osmanko

thank you

----------


## xav81

thank you

----------


## jumanji

thank you sir.. god job !

----------


## ferozepuria

Awesome!!

----------


## joseaguilar

Thanks

----------


## tvp100

Very useful information. Thank you.

----------


## edta

My spreadsheet for calculating orifice diameter (RO & other tapping orifices) can be found in below link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please remember to enable macro in order to use this spreadsheet.

----------


## ffirat

hi everybody. Is there any one here to make calculation of entalpy, entropy, density etc. for a mixture by using equation of state such as peng robinson or srk.

----------


## Budiana

thanking you very much

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## sathish_che

Thank you

----------


## prodesm

thanks

----------


## shakmed

> My spreadsheet for calculating orifice diameter (RO & other tapping orifices) can be found in below link.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Tks edta for contributing and sharing your knowledge.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Edta,
Thanks for the share.

----------


## phuongkq

many thanks for your useful threadsheet!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vne

> hi everybody. Is there any one here to make calculation of entalpy, entropy, density etc. for a mixture by using equation of state such as peng robinson or srk.



If you want to build the speadsheet yourself, a source to start can be "Handbook of chemical engineering calculations" by Nicolas Chopey, data on enthalpy, entropy ... can be found in "API technical data book". However, I prefer using a simulator (e.g. Hysys) for this task.

----------


## giruffo

Dear Shakmed, 

really thanks a lot for the very useful spreadsheets you have kindly shared with us,

giruffo

----------


## Atex

Thank you for your valuable sharing.

----------


## agungyudhowibowo

i am difficult for download. do we need to sign up at ifile.it for download it?

----------


## rense

thanks!

----------


## zuldegret

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## nttrungkk

thanks for sharing  :Smile: 

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## rrkumar50

Wonderfull and excell, keep going, thanks

----------


## joseph.selvan

Thank you Brother.

----------


## Amirul

thank you so much sir.really appreciated of what u've shared with.

----------


## thewall

Thanks for sharing

----------


## ruudoleo

Thanks a million times, this is really a helpfull collection.

----------


## anwarussaeed

thanks This is amazing, Thank you.

----------


## whtechc

Thanks

----------


## oacoac

Great excel files, thank you so much

----------


## lehuutoan

Hi Shakmed,
The Process Design Spreadsheets are very helpful to me. But i can't download the sharing file. Can you send to me a new  link, please. Thank you.

----------


## barbara

thks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr.Process

Hi. Great one. I'm wondering, do you have API-based sizing & calculation spreadsheets for offshore & onshore? Because the client in my company are very particular about API standards. Thanks

----------


## hindude

Thanks

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## zorzo

Great!
Thank you

----------


## steamofboiler

nice sharing...

thanks very much

----------


## MEHTA

Thanks a lot please any one hase file for wrc 107 & wrc 297 with reinforcement please upload excel formate.

----------


## Budiana

Thank you, hatur nuhun...

----------


## firstcybermouse

thanks a lot

----------


## amkan13

thanks you

----------


## chellsbreeze

Thats really useful collection.. Keep up your good work to help us further.

Thanks !!

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

This is very use full. Thank you.

----------


## asadullah2000

Thanks a Lot Boss...

----------


## swedish

many thanks.you devoted a lot.

----------


## eng.mgomaa

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you too much

----------


## ariek

Great share! Very useful!



thank youSee More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## dchernandezs

Thanks a lot&#161;&#161;.  Great job&#161;

----------


## zinokabyl

thank you so a lot

----------


## gougou

I need  natural gas spredsheats

----------


## Kamran Arif

can anybuddy please guide me the standard for selection of sump pump capacity. please note that i want to select the pump capacity for storage tank sump whereas, capacity of storage tank and dike is 5000MT

----------


## limcom2000

This is good :Friendly Wink: , Thank you.

----------


## kornengineer

thanks you

----------


## aytihda

thanks sir...
your files very helpfull..

----------


## shakmed

> thanks sir...
> your files very helpfull..



U r welcome AYTIHDA ! 
Share is pleasure .. You are new to this forum and I will suggest to nurture this culture of sharing whatever you know or have !

----------


## dchernandezs

Thanks a lot for share your information, Additionally  do you have a spread sheet with the calculation for momentum vessel nozzles?

----------


## shakmed

> Thanks a lot for share your information, Additionally  do you have a spread sheet with the calculation for momentum vessel nozzles?



Tks for tks dchernandezs ! Sorry, presently I don't have what you require. Can anybody help him ?

----------


## nader_cheeng

tnx a lot

----------


## somucdm

great sharing thanks a lot

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## yogacruise

Dear,

All link has down, could you give to me any link? thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,

All the link has down , could you give to me any link? thanks you very much

----------


## lviv

this is very useful materials. But the download link has broken down. Could any one upload or fix the link again. Thank you for your support!

----------


## shakmed

Dear All Friends ! 

Those who are unable to download any file in this forum are advised to see all the posts right from beginning in the thread. May be original contributor has updated the links somewhere. For example, the main link was updated in the post #49 long back for this thread. Here it is re-produced again and it will not expire as it is stored in my personal account. May be you have to register and login to download it. You are advised to register 4shared. It is free.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hnm

Dear Shakmed,
Thank you so much for your excel sheets.

----------


## Bartch

GOOD DAY... im so interested in your design but it doesnt works when i download it..i mean the links is no longer i\exist.can you give me the files through email...? b_lumagbas@yahoo.com

----------


## Valpio

Hi, could you send me

francesco.valpiani@virgilio.it

thank you

----------


## Younguza

Dear Shakmed

Your spreadsheets are very helpful for me. But the 4shared link doesn't work. Could any one upload again. Thank you for your support!

----------


## andinumail

link is broken.can u reupload?.thx

----------


## Dayanidhi.M.V

Thanks a lot for nice share....

----------


## ilweppa

hi, would it be possible to have the link uploaded again? it appears not to work anymore. many thanks!

----------


## wagus

awesome

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## suzy

Could you please kindly reload the spreatsheet ?

----------


## kha15

Hi,
I am unable to download the above Process Design Spreadsheets becos it's says no such file. I need it, can any one help me.

----------


## shakmed

> Hi,
> I am unable to download the above Process Design Spreadsheets becos it's says no such file. I need it, can any one help me.



Dear kha15 and others ! 

Don't jump to conclusions. And neither all posts in the thread. Pl go thru the post #126 of this thread.

----------


## eng.7ossien

thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## julezfontaine

Link not working for me either.... Any chance some one could repost this?

----------


## Muhammad Hani

Dear All who are unable to find Process Design Spreadsheet.
Download from the following link and Enjoy  !!!  :Smile: 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/h_ZHCZVY/Process_Design_Spreadsheets.html

----------


## samuelektro

Thank you Muhammad

----------


## srihari5043

Thank you ... it is very use ful material

----------


## designguru

can someone upload  Finglow design software

----------


## shakmed

Dear Friends !

I am continuously being complained or reminded for non-working of 4shared link either by the people who don't read all the posts in the thread or there are some issues with 4shared links in their country or their net connection. For the help of such people, I am including one more link from my Google Drive for PROCESS DESIGN SPREADSHEETS. Here are the two links including earlier one too :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Both the links are freely downloadable and no password is required. Hope it will eradicate your worries. Njoy !

----------


## xbone

Thanks!shakmed

----------


## theyji

i cant access d files from the shared site.. is there any special way of doing this if yes pls i need explanation on it.. because the responce i keep getting any time i want to access files from shared links is that the file could not be found

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## djones

nice one brother.

I followed  the link but its leading me to a filecloud.io website. please assist me in downloading these spreadsheets cos i need theme urgently

----------


## Naya Din

Pl. share me other link because it is not working. thanks

----------


## SnowTDM

If you can not get any answer please sent me your email and I'll sent them.

----------


## Davideristix

There seem to be a problem with this link, could you please re-share. 

Thanks

----------


## atif53

There seem to be a problem with this link, could you please re-share.
atif53@hotmail.com

Best Regards,

----------


## Aonox

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## rajeshsg

Dear,I think the link is not working more,request you to please rellok in to it

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Dear Shakmed !!!!!


Thanks for sharing technical data. When i try to download Process Design Spread sheets then after redirecting to "filecloud.io" website and login , it give message that specific file is not available to download. Please help me to access data provided by you.

Regards,

Maheen Ahmed

----------


## srihari5043

Thanks for sharing

----------


## devilsden

pls re upload the files as they r not available for dwnload....or kindly send to my email nizins@gmail.com

Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## mouse

Thank you so much

----------


## ftheba

I don't know if it is the link but I am unable to download the Process Design Spreadsheets. Please help. Thanks

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## ftheba

Please provide me with another link or 4Shared link to download the Process Design Spreadsheets. Thanks

----------


## c2l

Hi,
i need the spread sheet, do you send upload , please,
Thanks

----------


## ftheba

Hi,

I too need the spreadsheets but was unable to from the link provided as you can see from my posts.

----------


## ftheba

Hi,

I too need the spreadsheets but was unable to from the link provided as you can see from my posts.

----------


## haidarazma

thanks for share

----------


## abie.ezar@gmail.com

Thanks.
I opened the link and downloaded the files. Success.

----------


## elprinz

> Thanks.
> I opened the link and downloaded the files. Success.



how did you download the files
link keeps redirecting to ilivid

----------


## elprinz

> Thanks.
> I opened the link and downloaded the files. Success.



how did you download the files
link keeps redirecting to ilivid

----------


## fzaaelkuss

Hi shakmed

the download link is not working with me.

please would you check it?

----------


## Gabani

Link Not working. Please update the link.

----------


## TommyMomin

Dear Sir,
I can not see your spread sheet.
Please tell me how to down load in.
I am new to this forum.
best regards

----------


## Grbler

Dear peers:
It would help if anyone with the files can provide a valid link.


ThanksSee More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## Che_engineer

please reupload this useful file..i can't download this file anymore..please reupload..thanks a lot

----------


## jimmysapang

Please reupload, i can't download it. Thanks

----------


## antoniomtz

can someone send me the spreadsheets to my mail please??
i'd appreciate it. thanks
galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
regards.

----------


## antoniomtz

can someone send me the spreadsheets to my mail please??
i'd appreciate it. thanks
galeana_mayo@hotmail.com
regards.

----------


## xiron

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xiron

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

many many excel spredsheets

----------


## derbas

thanks

----------


## sofakhodi8

So many thanks  :Smile: )

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## mustadxb

Great Posting...

----------


## ayman zaki

the attached link is not working, thanks to you if you repair it or upload it to another easily reachable file host eg. 4shared or dropbox

----------


## Ibrahim23

Please upload again

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## rubgen

Looks like the spreadsheets could be very good, but the links are no longer working. Could you please send the new and correct links? Thanks a lot!

----------


## kishore944326

Hi friend... i am trying to download the process engineering spreadsheet, but that link connected to some other websites.can you re-upload that file.so it will really useful for me.thanks in advance.

----------


## rubgen

Sorry, my mistake!
The link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
is still working.

----------


## kishore944326

thank you sir,... now its working.

----------


## laou

Thanks a lot!

----------


## tazmaniandevil

Great Idea but received attack by malware so couldn't download. Please scan your computers if it wan't picked up.

----------


## eden0914

Thanks

----------


## softek

Thank you for the initial upload* any chance of loading the links again?

----------


## Ibrahim23

Great Help Thank you so much

----------


## mekkisam

Thank you so much

----------


## aadamx

Thank you very much!

----------


## davincigee

Hi Mate*


           Any chance that you could upload the spreadsheets again? I am unable to download.

Thanks in advanceSee More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## rubgen

The link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is working. Try again.

----------


## elieser

please need download this process desing spreadsheets

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

please update links

----------


## rubensvm

Now, the link above is invalid. Please, could you update the link. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Sam_95

Above given links provided by you all are very useful and the inside material are also good.
For reading [TOP] 700 Refineries Supply Oil Products to the World go through **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aadamx

Update links please!

----------


## JSIMA034

All the links are dead. I would greatly appreciate it if someone could create a new link.

----------


## medmane

please upload again.Thanks

----------


## corex

Exchange Software
Hello Guys. Hope everything goes well to all. I have gathered some Petroleum software with educational or full m_e_dicines.
My policy is based on friendly exchange and no commercial purposes. So, I will be glad if I could help you. contact me: karencorex**gmail.com (Replace ** with at_sign)
The following is my software list.
Petrel 2018.2
Merak Peep 2017.1
Pipesim 2018.1
Vista 2018.004
Omni 2018.1
GeoFrame 2012 SP6
Eclipse 2018.1
GeoX 6.2
Techlog 2018.1
Omega 2017.1
Visage 2018.1
Petromod 2019.1
Olga 2018
Mepo 2016
OFM 2018.1
Kappa Workstation 5.20
Emeraude 5.1
Cyclolog 2019
IP 2018 Update 2019 v4.5.5
Fracpro 2019.1
Stimpro 10.7.18
GeoSoftwareSuite10.0.2
Jason 10
Hampson Russell 10.4.2
IPM11.0
OpenFlow 2018.1
IHS SubPump 2018
IHS Harmony 2016v3
IHS Questor 2018 Q3
*** ******* 2019
GeoProbe 5000.10
Desicion Space Desktop 10.ep4
DecisionSpace Petrophysics 4.03
EDM 5000.14.0
SeisSpace Promax 5000.1.0.4
Drillworks 5000.8.4
EDM 5000.15
EDT 5000.14.0
Nexus VIP 2018
Roxar IRAP RMS 11
Roxar Tempest 2018
Paradigm 2018
PVTsim Nova 4
Sysdrill 11.0
Geolog19.0
CMG 2018
tNavigator 19.1
Geoteric 2018.3
Seisware 10.0.1
Cerberus 12.7
Cydar



Paleoscan 2019
Jewel Suite Geomechanic 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
WellBook_WB70_85
Gohfer 9.1
Wellscan 3.7
NeuraLog 2018
Crystal Ball 11.1
Meyer 2018
Move 2018.1
Globe Claritas 6.10
WellBuilder 5.1
AttributeStudio 8.2
Rokdoc 6.6.1
OpendTect 6.4.4
FracCADE v7.0
Norsar Software Suite 2018
PetroLog 10.7.1.6
FracMan 7.50

Contact me: karencorex**gmail.com

See More: Exchange Software


My threads; corex :
Exchange Software
Exchange Software
Exchange Software
Exchange Software


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shivani1983

Awesome!

----------


## yasser kassem

Dear colleagues 

If we can collect all spread sheets in one link, it will be very useful 

Thanks

This is my share for spread sheets

 best regards

*Excel Calculation Spread sheets
*
Water and steam pressure drop calculation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Two phase flow pressure drop and calculations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Pressure drop in gas pipelines
Calculation of pressure drop for gas pipelines

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



oil pressure drop calculation
Liquid pressure drop
Darcy equation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Two phase flow - AGA equation
pressure drop

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Mass flow to volumetic flow and vice versa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Pipe capacity - pipe weight - pipe contradiction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Flare Heat radiation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Gas to equivalent bbls of oil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Control Valve Sizing and calculations
Liquid and gas - simple - rule of thumps

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Gas



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Liquid

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Different methods for hydrate prediction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Horizontal tank volume calculation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Gas Molecular weight
Gas properties at different temperature and pressure
Gas volume
Gas heating value
Compressibility factor



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Time required to drain a tank

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Two phase separator sizing
Two phase separator calculation
Two phase separator design
--------------------
GPSA -Gas Processing Suppliers Association
API - American Petroleum Institute
Surface production facilities

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Calculation of salt content in crude oil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Liquid hydrostatic head calculation
Tank hydrostatic head calculations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Flow calculations using orifice
Orifice calculations
Orifice sizing
Gas metering
Liquid metering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Heat required for heating crude oil and emulsion



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Calculation of Viscosity of crude oil and emulsion and different temperature

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Three phase separator calculation (sizing) -Different method

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Three phase separator calculation (sizing)
Engineering data book method (GPSA)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Scale Prediction -, water formed scale
Calcium carbonate scale
Calcium sulfate scale
Barium sulfate scale
Strontium sulfate scale
different methods
pH calculation at different temperature and pressure

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Production network
retention time
Effect of pressure and temperature change in network and pipes
liquid/gas ration in pipes
Capacity of network

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Methanol and glycol injection - hydrate inhibition
Hydrate prediction and inhibition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Liquid and-gas velocity in pipes
Gas compressibility factor
Reynolds number

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Liquid and gas retention time in separators
Liquid retention time
Gas retention time

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hemantborole

Hi , Not able to download the xls. can you please advise..

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !

I m back. Pl find link for all of my contributions in egpet. Don't forget to say thanks in the forum page  :Smile: 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shakmed

Tks a lot Yasser ! I will include your sheets too in my shared link in zip. Tks again.

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot shakmed!

----------


## pedrete

Wao, thanks you!

----------


## amacathot06

Thank you very much for your sharing.

----------


## cndesu

Thank You very much.

----------


## f81aa

Thanks, shakmed and yasser kassem

----------


## insptech1

Thanks a lot

----------


## Mohamed

> Hi friends !
> 
> I m back. Pl find link for all of my contributions in egpet. Don't forget to say thanks in the forum page 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MANY THANKS *shakmed*

----------


## kerkneus

MANY THANKS shakmed

----------


## padua

Many thanks.

----------


## rosscruz08

thank you so much...

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## linus

> Hi friends !
> 
> I m back. Pl find link for all of my contributions in egpet. Don't forget to say thanks in the forum page 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot

----------


## Shivani1983

Thanks dear

----------


## krystyanb

thank you! God bless!

----------


## santoxi

Many many thanks  :Smile:

----------


## zubair267

Thanks

----------


## jacksp

Thanks a lot

----------


## dimdaliak

thanks a LOT!!

----------


## Techman123

thank you very much

----------


## eftcat

please resend me the links: eftcat@yahoo.com. Thanks.

----------


## mekkisam

Thanks

----------


## fengxu3210

Thanks a lot!

-----------------
recommend a simple steam properties calculation website:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## larawks

Thanks Shakmed

See More: Process Design Spreadsheets

----------


## shakmed

​Hi Friends !

Your request mails brought me back. Pl find _4shared_ and Google Drive links for _"Process Design Spreadsheets" in two parts.
Pl don't forget to say thanks in the forum page. 

PART-I
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

PART-II  (Courtesy : Yasser Kassem)
(For Part-II compilation credit goes to salim_mekki.boualleg@g.enp.edu.dz who shared spreadsheets of well known author Mr. Yasser Kassem).
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pl see first post in the thread for details of Process Design Spreadsheets._

----------


## shakmed

Hi friends !!

Here are the other latest _4shared_ and _Google Drive_ links of my series of spreadsheets. You can visit other disciplines' spreadsheets also as below :

*Piping Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Civil Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Mechanical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Electrical Design Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Instrumentation Design Spreadsheets*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Drilling Calculations Spreadsheets* 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Other important Instrumentation Books Links :

*Applied Instrumentation in the Process Industries-W.G.Andrew/ H.B.Williams
Vol. 1/ 2/ 3*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy sharing !!

----------

